# REW Newbie needs help!



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello All, 
I could use some help with the set up of REW. I have read the posts, tuturials, and you tube video, but I cannot seem to make this work. I cannot seem to get a tone or make the Cal fil with two separate external soundcards, let me explain:

The journey started a month ago, with the download of REW into my windows 7 laptop. I dowloaded the latest Java. I am using a Radio Shack SPL meter into now a brand new Behinger UCA-222 external sound card. (I had the same problems with a Creative, so I thought it was the old soundcard from 2006, so I bought a new Behringer..., Nope, same problem  

1) I connected the RS meter into the R INPUT of the sound card, turned on the SPL meter...
2) I connected the RIGHT output of the sound card with a splitter and into the L&R AUX ins into my preamp and I slected that AUX input on my preamp
3) I connected the USB into the laptop. I can see the soundcard in the input outputs in the Preference page of REW and clicked on them
4)I click on use Main speakers, since I have no sub.... I cannot check levels, I get nothing... no test tones at all, volume on the preamp up and down, NOTHING.

5) so I bypassed this step for now, and I attempted cal file, by removing all the rca wires from the sound card, and creating the loop with a cable from R input to R output on the soundcard
6) I get errors, sound is too low, or sound is too high....I see the colored level output on the preference page but no input on the connected channel ever comes up to match like in the video... they dont level out like I see in the video...adjusting the volume does not do the trick, when I hit the button, I get the DB errors everytime, UGH!

I'm sure it has to be operator error, but I cannot seem to get past these first few steps...what am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance, Pete :help:


----------



## djthadj (May 19, 2014)

I am about to d/l it now...maybe I will be able to help soon...


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Pete,

Your process ( steps ) look correct, so it's anyones guess where this is falling apart .

Try the following ;

(i) Run REW using only your laptops builtin soundcard . It's a good ( first step ) to take the process back to basics .
- You should ( at the very least ) be able to hear REW's test tones, playing through the computers builtin speakers
- If you can hear the test tones then do a test sweep ( & capture ) using the builtin microphone .

(ii) Once you've mastered the above , move onto getting sound ( through the external soundcard ) to your speakers using windows builtin media player to playback your favorite song . 

:sn:


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Earl K,
Thank you for the suggestion. I managed to get the sound from the check levels button working. I managed to calibrate the SPL meter with the REW. But I still cannot get a good calibration file. I looked in the manual for my soundcard, and it shows compatibility with windows XP and 2000 but it doesn't say anything about windows7. This is so frustrating because it looks so simple on the videos and in the tutorials but for some reason I am not getting this to work as easily as it supposed to be. I have the latest version of Java. When I attempt to calibrate the soundcard, I cannot get the levels high enough to match the output. I've gone into the Control Panel and I maximize the volume at 100, and it does not even read on the meter. The input volume is shaded out so I cannot increase that. I can only adjust output volume and sweep level which I have attempted several times and I cannot get the levels to match the output therefore I can never get a good calibration file.


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Earl K,
Thank you for the suggestion. I managed to get the sound from the check levels button working. I managed to calibrate the SPL meter with the REW. But I still cannot get a good calibration file. I looked in the manual for my soundcard, and it shows compatibility with windows XP and 2000 but it doesn't say anything about windows7. This is so frustrating because it looks so simple on the videos and in the tutorials but for some reason I am not getting this to work as easily as it supposed to be. I have the latest version of Java. When I attempt to calibrate the soundcard, I cannot get the levels high enough to match the output. I've gone into the Control Panel and I maximize the volume at 100, and it does not even read on the meter. The input volume is shaded out so I cannot increase that. I can only adjust output volume and sweep level which I have attempted several times and I cannot get the levels to match the output therefore I can never get a good calibration file. 
I am starting to wonder if I should buy a calibrated microphone that I saw on the tutorial instead of using the SPL meter. Maybe this will solve my problem


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

How close do the levels get? They don't need to be especially close, within 10 dB or so is fine. 
You should find an input volume control on the Levels tab of the Recording devices properties for the device you are using.
May also hep to post a screenshot of your REW soundcard preferences.


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

JohnM
Okay I found the levels tab on my soundcard. I can see the levels on REW now however the levels are in the red clipping. When I lower the volume level I can see that the levels start to drop and then at about 80% volume the volume goes straight to zero on the colored bars. I cannot seem to get the levels to match because as I lower the volume levels and get them out of clipping, they drop too far and I cannot get the match. I will try to post some screenshots later today. I tried to do the calibration as the levels dropped and before they dropped too far to zero but it did not work.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Make sure the monitor switch ( on your soundcard ) is set to the "OFF" position .

Most everything in your latest post can be attributed to having input monitoring enabled ( which creates a run-away feed-back loop ) .

If you find that the switch is already in the "OFF" position, then look within the Windows soundcontrol panel and make sure that the box for; "Listen To This Device" is NOT CHECKED.










:sn:


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

EarlK
Thanks again for your help. I will have to look at the Monitor switch on the Behringer when I get home. The check box for "listen to this device" I found by fumbling through and that got me to the point where I am now. 

So by moving the levels from the screen shot you showed, I should get the levels to go down, which I do, but they never level out. It's either full up and red/clipping, or when I move the level down, even by one number at a time, nothing happens until when I get to 80 the levels start to drop, and then fall all the way down. There is not time in between to see any leveling because the colored bars fall from clipping to nothing in one swoop.

Could I get closer by moving a different level tab? like the main volume?
Also, regardless of the cal being done or not, I tried to make a measurement and it not like a one line squiggly line, it was two lines leading to massive looking colored distortion of some kind. Sorry I do not have screen pics, I am at work, and will get something later tomorrow..I have check the tuturial again for making screen shots..

thanks for your patience, I'm sure you can imagine the frustration I have after all this...
So close. yet so far away...

EDIT: I see your post says *uncheck* "listen to this device" not check...I'm pretty sure it is checked, so I will look at these settings and get back with you!!!! Fingers Crossed


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, you absolutely must start posting screen shots to bring some clarity to what ( bits of software or hardware ) you're referring to . You can upload them to your own Photo Gallery ( that's housed here at HTS ) or you can upload them as attachments into the thread itself . 

Also, some of your vernacular has only added to the confusion here . For instance ( see the underlined ) ;



> So by *moving the levels from the screen shot you showed*, I should get the levels to go down, which I do, but they never level out. It's either full up and red/clipping, or when I move the level down, even by one number at a time, *nothing happens until when I get to 80* the levels start to drop, and then fall all the way down. There is not time in between to see any leveling because the colored bars fall from clipping to nothing in one swoop.
> 
> Could I get closer by *moving a different level tab?* like the main volume?
> Also, regardless of the cal being done or not, I tried to make a measurement and it not like a one line squiggly line, it was two lines leading to massive looking colored distortion of some kind. Sorry I do not have screen pics, I am at work, and will get something later tomorrow..I have check the tuturial again for making screen shots..



:sn:


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ha!
Yes I'm a REW newbie and average PC knowledge for work only, but getting into the bowels of a PC to find a solitary box to check or uncheck has gotten the best of me. I have been in and out of these soundcard settings and I'm unsure which setting got me where I am now! 

Sorry for the confusion, I'll try to be more clear when the screen shots come, and yes, my wife will have to walk me through that too! Again, thanks for your patience and I will check on those settings when I get home from work, maybe there will be a Eureka! moment waiting for me! I can't wait to get my first successful measurement...Pete


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

As you can see from my first ever screen shot, the levels are up at 100 on the microphone and the mixer levels. The colored bars for L&R input during this calibration are too low even with the levels set to 100


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

This shows the 100 percent level. I am out of ideas to get the levels up. The Soundcard's Monitor switch is off. notice input and wave volume controls are shaded out, and I can't seem to get in there to boost the levels. Thanks for your assistance, Pete

EDIT: I'm pretty proud of myself getting these screenshots up. That's a win for me. Now, back to the matter at hand....


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

So without calibrating the soundcard. I checked levels and got the pink noise sound from the speakers. I clicked on measure and got this graph. I'm pretty sure it's not correct, but that's what I am working with here...UGH


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

So by moving the levels from the screen shot you showed, I should get the levels to go down, which I do, but they never level out. It's either full up and red/clipping, or when I move the level down, even by one number at a time, nothing happens until when I get to 80 the levels start to drop, and then fall all the way down. There is not time in between to see any leveling because the colored bars fall from clipping to nothing in one swoop.

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/79058-rew-newbie-needs-help.html#ixzz32QkokNsY

Hi Pete6737 

I had a similar problem. On my microphone settings I had two tabs called: noise suppression and acoustic echo cancellation. 

See if you have any of them and un-check them. My problem was solved afterwords.


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Philip,
I do not anything like that on my screen. What microphone are you using? I am thinking that I should try a microphone over my SPL meter. Maybe that could fix my problems. 

Also last night after unchecking "listen to this device" I could not get anything in the loop back connection to work. No colored bars on the input at all. The screen shots above show the highest level while in the sound card calibration mode.


----------



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Pete6737

I am pretty much a noob myself where REW is concerned. But I will try and help you. 
If you go to control panel and click on the Hardware and sound tab and then under the sound Heading you click on manage audio devices. 
next you need to click on your recording devices tab Select your Microphone that you are using and then click on on the properties button on the bottom of the screen.
this will then open a new window with your microphone properties on my window I have a tab named Enhancements if you click on this, in this window I have a option for Noise suppression and Acoustic Echo cancellation. 

Make sure both are un-ticked.

I hope this help. other than this I don't know.


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Philip, Thanks for your help. As you can see, the enhancements are off, soundcard MONITOR is off

By clicking on "LISTEN TO THIS DEVICE" in the microphone section, I got the levels to pop up for the cal file. Unchecking this box gives me nothing, so I rechecked it and got the levels to come up...it was touchy lowering the levels because at first they clipped into the red. by adjusting the level down one increment at a time I got the with 2 DB of the output so I hit the cal button thinking it was going to be good. The screen shot tells you what I looked at...
I got this when I looked at the file:









even I know that this is bad. I am starting to lose interest in the REW software...Someone please help a guy out!!!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Listen to this device must not be checked, it just creates an internal feedback loop - the software equivalent of turning on the soundcard's monitor function, that also has to stay off.

For loopback calibration you connect an RCA - RCA cable between the input and output of your UCA-222. If you don't see any input level when you do that there are a fairly limited number of things that can be wrong, main contenders are:
- your loopback might be on the wrong channel (i.e. not the channel REW has been told to use), should be fine if everything is on the Right channel
- The input level might be 0 or the input might be muted, looks OK in your screenshot
- The output level might be 0 or the output might be muted, again looks OK in your screenshot
- The loopback cable might be faulty and not making connection

To make a measurement the RS meter should be connected to the input of the soundcard using an RCA - RCA cable. The meter should be on the 70 dB or 80 dB range. The meter is a mic, so talking into it or tapping it should cause the input level to react, if it doesn't and the meter needle is moving as expected then suspect the cable or the input volume setting.


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

JohnM, 
"For loopback calibration you connect an RCA - RCA cable between the input and output of your UCA-222. If you don't see any input level when you do that there are a fairly limited number of things that can be wrong, main contenders are:
- your loopback might be on the wrong channel (i.e. not the channel REW has been told to use), should be fine if everything is on the Right channel
- The input level might be 0 or the input might be muted, looks OK in your screenshot
- The output level might be 0 or the output might be muted, again looks OK in your screenshot
- The loopback cable might be faulty and not making connection"


Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/79058-rew-newbie-needs-help-2.html#ixzz32UVnw8aM

1) I will uncheck the box "LISTEN TO THIS DEVICE", 
2) One thing I have not done is to check the cables. I am using decent RCA cables but Maybe, just maybe the one I have been using is somehow bad...Unlikely but I will change out some cables.

3) the right channel is slected in REW and I am using the right channel. *does is matter if stereo or mono is selected? I checked stereo but the microphone has a number of channel and bit rate selections, I wonder if this is the culprit? *
4) The one question I have if everything is looks right in my screen shots is whether I need to download any mixer software for the soundcard to get mixer options that may raise the levels... I feel like I have hit on all the level adjustments in the soundcard and maxed them out and still I have no volume. Thanks in advance for you help. I really feel like it is just a simple thing holding me back from getting the right readings,, Your assistance is valued!!!!! Pete


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Stereo is correct. No mixer software or drivers needed for the UCA222. Best setting the sample rate to 48 kHz in REW and on the windows audio settings for the card. Slightly concerning that you mention 'microphone', since the input tends to be labelled 'Behringer'. Make sure the card is always plugged in before starting REW.


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

JohnM,
Thank you for your help. I will check those settings. Yes I meant Behringer, but the icon is a microphone, so my vernacular was wrong again. I did not get to address the last post's attempt to change the cables etc, I hope to get back to REW this weekend. I will keep everyone posted. Thank you, Pete


----------



## Pete6737 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello All, 
l have been pulling my hair out trying to get a simple Cal file and take a measurement for about a month on and off . I finally gave in to his persistent requests and I let my 12 year old brainiac kid look at this. I changed some cables out, checked stereo two channel 48K on the sound card and took his suggestion to split the SPL meter signal into both L&R inputs into the soundcard..Well either it was a cable, soundcard check box or that both L&R inputs needed to be installed on the sound card, but there it was a Cal file that looks like it should. I took measurements and sent them off and they were fine. Thank you to all who walked me through all this. NOw I can get to measuring and treating the room. Thanks, Pete:T


----------

